# Weed identification help? And what to use to kill it



## Mbuhrkuhl10

Just bought a new house and after mowibg the yard a few times I noticed these weeds growing fast and talk within just a few days after cutting grass. Almost like I need to mow again. Please help with identifying the type of weed and what to use to kill it


----------



## mowww

Looks like King Ranch Bluestem. Unfortunately, if that's the case, I have no idea how to kill it - best bet is to contact your extension office.
https://twitter.com/TurfBlade/status/1179520563741634562?s=20


----------



## JWAY

@Mbuhrkuhl10 
Yes big problem in Texas in late summer.
Glyphosate is best way to kill the existing plant, 2 or 3 apps needed. It will come back from seeds though.
No other herbicide is nearly as effective.
Or dig it up and get all the roots and rhizomes.


----------

